# X-Box Or PC?



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Basically, right now I have a Media Centre PC attatched to my TV. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123724 <--- For those who don't know what one is!

I've 2 options.

1, Buy an X-Box 360
2, Spend the equivilant amount on a graphics card so I can play PC games properly.

What do you reckon? Either way I'm spending some money! Just can't decide how!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

You may as well go for the 360 instead of the graphics card imo.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Xbox as the CPU probably won't be able to handle games at a decent resolution.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

If you've already got the games for your PC then '2' would be the more sensible option, otherwise you need to buy a 360 AND the games to go with it.  Also what resolution do you play your games in, as this will dictate how powerful your graphics card will need to be?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The graphics card I'll be getting will be enough to play games at 1080p (42") and mid level settings or 720p at high.

I haven't got many games (modern ones anyway) for the PC so either way I'm starting from scratch.


CPU is powerful enough already. It's just the Graphics Card that needs changing.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Some games are CPU intensive. What CPU have you in your HTPC? I assume you got one that is just capable of playing 1080p like I did?

Also don't forget that a lot of games developers are making games for consoles rather than PC as piracy isn't so much of a problem (apparently).


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Graphics Card will be something (spec wise) like this

Geforce GTX275 - 
896MB GDDR3 Dual DVI HDTV Out PhysX and Cuda ready

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161657

PC is a Core 2 Duo. Forget the exact spec but it runs at 40% when playing Full 1080p films.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My cheap AMD Athlon 4850e plays 1080p files at around 40% CPU. So you may well need to look in to a better CPU unless your CPU usage is unusually high.

But I guess it comes down to what games you will be wanting to play.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Been out of the 'gaming scene' for a few years so no idea whats around at the mo!

Last game I spent any amount of time on was Sim City 4 I think! :lol:


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

if you want to play with mates go for the xbox, personally i only know one person that plays pc games, everyone else has xbox or ps3


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Been out of the 'gaming scene' for a few years so no idea whats around at the mo!
> 
> Last game I spent any amount of time on was Sim City 4 I think! :lol:


Maybe worth checking out the games and find out which would actually be more fun for you. Especially with a growing number of developers moving away from PC.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The type I'm after are Racing Games (with wheel) and Shoot em ups like COD(whatever number they're on now).


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

What are all these xbox live points?

I though you just bought a 12 month membership? Can see a gold one but no silver etc??


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

COD MW2 is #6 I believe. This is multiplatform.

Racing games you have Grid (Xbox/PS3/PC), Forza 3 (Xbox), Gran Turismo (PS3), NFS:Shift (ewww) (Xbox/PS3/PC).

COD is multiplatform, but games such as Killzone are PS3 exclusive, Halo and Gears of War is Xbox exclusive but will probably hit PC in a year or so.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

:lol: Just saw this when looking for a trailer and wet myself!

Watch it through.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

ardandy said:


> :lol: Just saw this when looking for a trailer and wet myself!
> 
> Watch it through.
> 
> YouTube- FIFA 2010 - Trailer


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, I've decided to go for an X-Box!


Just need to find the best deal now. Ideally I want 2 controllers, Forza, MW2 & Fifa 10.

Anything else recommended?


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Ok, I've decided to go for an X-Box!
> 
> Just need to find the best deal now. Ideally I want 2 controllers, Forza, MW2 & Fifa 10.
> 
> Anything else recommended?


wise choice 

gamestation (maybe others) are currently doing the xbox elite for £199 with forza3 and modernwarfare2, with those two both being new games thats a very good deal. think you just get one coltroller but ask them to throw it in for say £20 (rrp 30). remember if you cant connect the xbox directly to your broadband router you will need the wireless adaptor which i think gamesation do for around £45, xbox live can be had for about £32 with them also. the points you buy from shop or xbox online and use them for purchases such as movies, games, add ons to games such as new maps etc


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

If you need a wireless adapter I can sell you mine, since I moved house the router is right next to the Xbox so it is cabled.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Na, I have a LAN cable for the Media Centre. Just putting a little switch on it and presto, enough for both!

Do I need a static IP still? I'm on Cable.

I connect to my Windows Home Server quite a bit and my IP hasn't changed for over a year.


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Na, I have a LAN cable for the Media Centre. Just putting a little switch on it and presto, enough for both!
> 
> Do I need a static IP still? I'm on Cable.
> 
> I connect to my Windows Home Server quite a bit and my IP hasn't changed for over a year.


my mate cant connect using his cable stuff, tho think its down to the ancient router he has, he didnt want to call the premiou rate help to sort it so we never found out the problem. which router are you using?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.gamestation.co.uk/Consol...f-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2-and-Forza-3/~r418078/

This looks like the one!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

tubbs said:


> my mate cant connect using his cable stuff, tho think its down to the ancient router he has, he didnt want to call the premiou rate help to sort it so we never found out the problem. which router are you using?


I have a Router and 2 switches in my house.

Don't worry I work in IT and am a complete geek! (See orig post link!.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My Xbox is the only piece of equipment that uses DHCP. I can't remember why, but I remember having problems with a static IP with the wireless but it could well be fine.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ardandy said:


> http://www.gamestation.co.uk/Consol...f-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2-and-Forza-3/~r418078/
> 
> This looks like the one!


That looks a cracking deal....hmmm tempted my self now lol


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

jamest said:


> My Xbox is the only piece of equipment that uses DHCP. I can't remember why, but I remember having problems with a static IP with the wireless but it could well be fine.


I meant a static ISP IP? Think they charge for it?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

ardandy said:


> I meant a static ISP IP? Think they charge for it?


Oh right, I imagine Virgin probably wouldn't, they will take money out of everything, although as long as you don't have a powercut or turn the modem off you are likely to have the same IP address for a whole year or more anyway.

Be used to give static IPs for free if requested but is now only available for the higher package.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I prefer PC gaming - MW2 looks soooo much better, and is better with the mouse, but I've grown tired of graphics card and CPU upgrades, so I've recently bought a 360 too.

Good move, but FPS suck a bit on them at first.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Go for the 360, works really well over Networks with PCs, darn sight better at gaming.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, last night I bought;

X-Box 360 Elite (120GB HD)
2 Controllers (1 White, 1 Black to be PC!)
Forza 3
Modern Warfare 2
Fifa 10
MS Steering Wheel (Which is ace with Forza!)

Total: £330

Got it set up by about 7.00 and had a little bit of time to play before she had to watch Waterloo Road!!!

So I've only played Forza at the mo, which is pretty cool. Better yet they have a Corrado in it in my colour!  Ah memories!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice choice fella 



ardandy said:


> :lol: Just saw this when looking for a trailer and wet myself!
> 
> Watch it through.
> 
> YouTube- FIFA 2010 - Trailer


:lol::lol::lol: nadgers rebound


----------

